# Le Mans Edition 38/48 coated with Ceramic Pro



## dpod @ Ceramic Pro (Feb 17, 2016)

Mike over at Danvile Auto Detail does it again. Another rare car protected with Ceramic Pro. Really awesome to see one of these coated and protected from the environmental fall out and minimizing scratches. They hydrophobic properties will make the car easier to clean, water beads picking up any dirt in their path. Ceramic Pro, a must have for a vehicle like this. 







































*Interested in getting your car coated? Find the closest installer here*​


----------

